# *ADCB Bank Debit Cards*



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Any ADCB client here?

can their master or visa debit cards be used online?

I've been told by them yes, but can't be able to carry out any transaction using it online. Called them again and they were confused. 

Now I just noticed in the instructions letter, there is a tiny phrase that says (these cards can't be used online, but only with ATMS!).

Anyone successfully used their debit cards online?

Thanks.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Not sure about ADCB but HSBC told me the same thing eventho their debit cards have the VISA logo on them... I have been to a few retailers that have run them as credit with no problem which leads me to believe it should work online as well. I need to test!!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Have the HSBC debit 'visa' card and a few places I have tried it online - doesn't work. Also have the ADCB debit 'mastercard' and it also doesn't work online. I have tried to purchase flights mostly and even on cabone but none of them work.

Trying to get a CC here can be a drag so I decided to go for a simple solution ... Rak Bank has a prepaid CC - works like a charm. I now pay for all of my bills Du, Dewa, Police fines etc online. BUT - if you can get a good CC with points etc, do it up!!


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Darn! Didn't see that coming.

I was actually trying to use it to verify my new paypal account online. The card has to be related to my bank account with ADCB. Tried it to buy something online first and it didn't work.

Don't know if they have any sort of card that works online (other than a CC), like maybe prepaid CC. I'm relatively new here and don't know if they'll approve me for CC.


----------



## marbag (Oct 20, 2011)

In ADCB u might get CC, i wasnt so lucky with HSBC though....they said if u want CC u should keep on your account 15 thousand and use it as ur credit)

Good luck)


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm with ADCB and you can't use the debit card online. You can with the new HSBC debit cards. You'll need a credit card I'm afraid.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

NBAD debit Card (Master Card) was still working both for online purchase AND for paypal last month.

Are you sure that the "debit card" they sold you is not just a regular "ATM card" ?

I know that it's what HSBC used to do (still does ?). They offered both credit and debit, but when you read the fine prints, you realized the debit card was just a bonified ATM card entitling you to debit your HSBC account for cash from an HSBC ATM...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

ADCB don't do ATM cards. The debit card does everything other than work online. You can use it to pay for a meal in a restaurant etc.. but you can't use it to set up a direct debit (like gym membership) either.


----------



## Zumrushka (Dec 30, 2011)

*RAKBANK Loaded and Bling Prepaid Cards work with PayPal???*



w_man said:


> ^^ Have the HSBC debit 'visa' card and a few places I have tried it online - doesn't work. Also have the ADCB debit 'mastercard' and it also doesn't work online. I have tried to purchase flights mostly and even on cabone but none of them work.
> 
> Trying to get a CC here can be a drag so I decided to go for a simple solution ... Rak Bank has a prepaid CC - works like a charm. I now pay for all of my bills Du, Dewa, Police fines etc online. BUT - if you can get a good CC with points etc, do it up!!


Hi, w_man!

You say RAKBANK Prepaid Credit Card works like a charm. I read RAKBANK has two prepaid cards:

1) RAKBANK Loaded;
2) RAKBANK Bling.

*
Does any of them (Loaded or Bling) work with PayPal? If so, share us your thoughts.*

Thanks.

PS: I didn't contact the bank yet.


----------



## Zumrushka (Dec 30, 2011)

Lita_Rulez said:


> NBAD debit Card (Master Card) was still working both for online purchase AND for paypal last month.
> 
> Are you sure that the "debit card" they sold you is not just a regular "ATM card" ?
> 
> I know that it's what HSBC used to do (still does ?). They offered both credit and debit, but when you read the fine prints, you realized the debit card was just a bonified ATM card entitling you to debit your HSBC account for cash from an HSBC ATM...


Hi, Lita Rulez!

After reading your post, I am more inclined to having an NBAD Master Card debit card. Does it still work with PayPal without any problem or you have changed your mind? Could you please share your experience abour using the card?


----------



## Zumrushka (Dec 30, 2011)

zin said:


> I'm with ADCB and you can't use the debit card online. You can with the new HSBC debit cards. You'll need a credit card I'm afraid.


Hi, zin!

Would you like to say you CAN or CAN'T use HSBC debit cards with PayPal? Your last sentence says I'll need a credit card. 

Which bank's card do you use with PayPal? I don't want to have a credit card because I don't have huge amount of money. I prefer debit/prepaid cards that can be linked with PayPal. Any suggestions?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nirvana said:


> Any ADCB client here?
> 
> can their master or visa debit cards be used online?
> 
> ...


You ADCB debit card will not work on-line. Whomever you spoke with is incorrect. When I asked they told me it would not work. You will need a CC


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Zumrushka said:


> Hi, w_man!
> 
> You say RAKBANK Prepaid Credit Card works like a charm. I read RAKBANK has two prepaid cards:
> 
> ...


The Loaded or Bling cards are essentially the same thing. They basically have a different card design (eg: bling is designed for ladies vs. loaded for men - IMO). They also do have different discount deals eg: we have loaded and we get 2for1 deals at certain restaurants while bling has different offers. Other than that, they both work the same way.

The more important question about it being linked to PayPal - sorry I don't have the answer to that. My PayPal is linked to my home country accounts to keep things simple. RakBank asks you for your passport to setup the account but they did not ask about my personal accounts with HSBC/ADCB to link anything (I do not have any accounts with RakBank other than this prepaid cards) so not sure how the PayPal thing works. Might want to visit one of the branches and talk to them in person - they seemed fairly helpful.

GL.


----------



## nikki81 (Oct 23, 2011)

You cannot use ADCB debit card for online transaction.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

w_man said:


> RakBank asks you for your passport to setup the account but they did not ask about my personal accounts with HSBC/ADCB to link anything (I do not have any accounts with RakBank other than this prepaid cards)


Hi, can you clarify whether the residence visa was required to get the rak prepaid card ? I was interested in it as a temporary solution to not handle much cash while in the process of getting a regular current account.

Thank you


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

ziokendo said:


> Hi, can you clarify whether the residence visa was required to get the rak prepaid card ? I was interested in it as a temporary solution to not handle much cash while in the process of getting a regular current account.
> 
> Thank you


That's a good question. I don't know if they took a copy of my residence visa or not. Just asked for my passport and made copies in the back and I do have my residence visa already.

Might be worth giving them a quick call to confirm.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

as far as i know you don't need a residence visa as it is also designed with tourists in mind.

So probably only the passport is needed


----------

